# Farewell Outbackers



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

To all outbackers...We have oficially traded up to a Class A Motorhome. We sold our Outback to an excellent family and have told them the first thing they need to do is get on Outbackers.com.

I can not count on my hands and feet how many times this site has helped me resolve problems out on the road and at campgrounds.

Again, farewell to all my Outbackers. We will never forget!

Thank you all!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

No need to leave just cuz' you don't own an Outback anymore. Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I agree, just because you traded up from the Outback doesn't mean you can't be an Outbacker, we are still Outbackers although we are now SOB's.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> No need to leave just cuz' you don't own an Outback anymore. Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker!


YEAH!!! What he said!!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> No need to leave just cuz' you don't own an Outback anymore. Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker!


YEAH!!! What he said!!

Amen and amen. Dean & Jodi
[/quote]


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I own a Class A and I'm still here







Why leave!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> No need to leave just cuz' you don't own an Outback anymore. Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker!


YEAH!!! What he said!!
[/quote]

Yeah what they said! You may have a class A but you'll never be too classy for us!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey! Stop making me salivate over your Class A when the 5 of us are cramped in the 28BHS! No fair!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

leaving isn't an option, got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

swanny


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Please don't leave us!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Stick around there are a lot of us S.O.B.'s around here. After three Outbacks we went back to a Class C motorhome. No reason to leave. You can still find many answers here becuase most rv's are made with the same components.

John


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You don't have to leave and I think that "traded up" is a matter of opinion.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

The Outbackers let me stay!


----------

